# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الحضري لم يدفع حساب الفندق في السودان

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*نزل الحارس الدوري عصام الحضري في أحد فنادق العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم وقضى عدة أيام في الفندق قبل التوجه إلى لندن حيث خاض أسبوعا من الإختبارات والمعايشة مع نادي هال سيتي الذي ينافس في بطولة الشامبيونشيب (الدرجة الثانية) في انجلترا
وكشف محمد صيام مراسل صحيفة استاد الدوحة بالقاهرة إن الحضري، المحترف في صفوف المريخ، رفض الإقامة في الشقة التي خخصها له نادي المريخ وأقام في أحد فنادق السودان ورحل عنه دون أن يسدد قيمة الإقامة.
واعتبر صيام في رسالته التي نشرت في عدد الخميس من جريدة إستاد الدوحة أن الحضري أهان تاريخه برحيله عن الفندق دون أن يسدد المستحقات الواجبة عليه نظير إقامته لعدة ليالي.
يذكر ان الحضري أنهى اسبوع من الاختبارات في هال سيتي وسط تقارير متضاربة عن انتقاله للنادي الإنجليزي أو استمراره مع المريخ
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
منتظر منو يدفع ليه

*

----------


## رشيدي

*(البيدفع) منو حقه يدفعوها ويخصموها من راتبه الشهرى
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*نريد الحضري في الملعب فقط ونريد ان ننتقد لعبه في التمارين والمباريات ولا نريد ان نتدخل في امور ادارية تتعلق بدائرة الكرة وشئون اللاعب خارج الميدان لذلك وجب ترك مثل هذه الامور للذين تؤكل اليهم فهم الادارى بها وبامور اللاعب الخارجية من سكن واكل وشرب ومواصلات وغيرها ولا دخل للجرائد او الجماهير بمثل هذه الامور لذا في راي الشخصي ان نركز على اداء اللاعب ومبارياته مع المريخ ومدى استعداده النفسي والبدني للعب في صفوف الاحمر .

لان هذه  الاساليب في نقل الاخبار تخصم من رصيد اللاعبين وهي اخبار قد تكون حقيقية و قد لا تكون كذلك  ونحن في غنى عن مثل هذه الاخبار .
على فكره الرأي ده شخصي ولا يمس كاتب الخبر باي صلة فله مني كل التحية والتقدير ،،،

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ليس لنا دخل بما يخص الحضري وهو خارج الملعب إنما نريده منضبطاً داخل الملعب ويؤدي واجبه تجاه الزعيم ......
تخريمة :
بطلو الشمارات

*

----------


## عجبكو

*و لسه حنشوف كتير 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*والله ان كان الخبر صحيحا وارجح صحته
لأنو الابالسه المصريين اتعودو انو فى تكيه
تكيه فاتحه يغرفوا وقت ماشاء وكيفما شاءوا
وعشنا ويا ما ح نشوف
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اعتقد جاذما انه قد حدث سوء تفاهم
بين الحضري والنادي والفندق
................
او ان هناك من تكفل من المريخ بالسداد. 
لان لاعب في قامة الحضري لن يغامر ببضعة
الاف من الجنيهات ويشوه سمعته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعتقد ان المريخ هو المسؤول عن تسكين الحضري ولذلك طلب الدفع يكون من المريخ وليس من الحضري
هناك الكثيرين يريدون لتجربة الحضري مع المريخ الفشل
ولكن هيهات
*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 


دي اخر الشتلات 

بطلوا البدع يا شباب 

التحري والمصداقية اهم من الخبر نفسه
*

----------


## سانتو

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Maryem El-Hadary

*هههههههههههههههههههه يعني الحضري الحضري مش هيدفع حساب الفندق !!! ازاي يعني ؟
                        	*

----------

